# Kentucky



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I know we have a few Kentucky people here. Post if your in Ky.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

hi--I'm in southern Ky.
What goes??:wave:


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and live in SE Kentucky


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi everybody :wave:. I'm in Lexington.


----------



## sharpshooterofky (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello KY forum members

from Madisonville


----------



## boatchick18 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello!

Greetings from Jefferson County! 

Glad to know I am not alone - although none of you are very close...


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not living in Kentucky at present, but I was born in Harlan County and still have a few relatives there. (I probably have a LOT of unknown relatives there also! )


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Just incase you guys don't know that Kentucky has it's own forum! 

http://kentuckypreppersnetworkforum.com/


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Jun 29, 2011)

:beercheer: Cheers! From Carroll County.


----------



## unprepped (May 17, 2012)

west Ky here. hello my fellow hicks


----------



## CherokeeCat (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi- I'm from Central KY...
Good to see other like-minded folks nearby!


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jefferson county here as well.


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

Boone county here.


----------



## SirRobert (May 9, 2012)

HELLO KY!!!
I'm living life on a small farm in Monticello Ky


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

I am in Ohio and DREAM of land in Ky. Lived in Eastern Ky, (Martin County ) many years ago. Now looking in Casey, Adair, counties and surrounding areas. I would love to hear what others are doing in that area and any thoughts about moving there.
Terri


----------



## tinlizzy (Nov 24, 2011)

Wishing to retire but waiting to sell my home in east Tn. Once sold will be in Philpot, Ky.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, to all from south centeral KY


----------



## GreyWolfe (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not from KY, but we are looking in the boone area. Any suggestions??


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

Be sure to look in the un-incorporated area...taxes are less. There is also a monthly meet up. Once you get moved, send me a PM and I'll give you more specifics.


----------



## SirRobert (May 9, 2012)

Obligated said:


> I am in Ohio and DREAM of land in Ky. Lived in Eastern Ky, (Martin County ) many years ago. Now looking in Casey, Adair, counties and surrounding areas. I would love to hear what others are doing in that area and any thoughts about moving there.
> Terri


ADAIR COUNTY IS BEAUTIFUL LAND JUST GOOGLE LAND FOR SALE AND YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING THATS HOW I FOUND MY FARM HERE IN WAYNE COUNTY
GOOD LUCK AND WELCOME TO KY :wave:


----------



## wbent (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello to all from the capital city(Frankfort incase in didn't know lol) glad to see some people are close to me. gimme a shout on here sometime to chat


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

wbent said:


> Hello to all from the capital city(Frankfort incase in didn't know lol) glad to see some people are close to me. gimme a shout on here sometime to chat


I was once asked, "Do you pronounce the capital of Kentucky Loo-ee-ville or Loo-ville?"

My response, "Actually, it's pronounced Frankfort."


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi guys I'm from South Centeral KY. 
65 years old , retired, former Deputy Sheriff, Owned and opperated several business's, , Baptist, Prepper.


----------



## KyPrepper218 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, SE Ky family here, near I-75. Began serious prepping 7-8 months ago & just recently began to shift our focus from food/supplies alone to more skills/defense/logistical planning.


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello...from northern KY


----------



## kayakprep (Jun 23, 2012)

Eastern ky here.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anybody else have a firework ban for the 4th in their town.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> Does anybody else have a firework ban for the 4th in their town.


Yes, yes, and yes.
Southern Ky. We crunch when we walk outside.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I was on vacation for 3 weeks and when I got back I could have sworn I was out west somewhere.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello from Austin, KY Bill M was in your neighborhood this morning, made a run to Sams and a beer run, (can't believe I moved into a dry county) havta start brewing my own beer again!
Mike


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't find Austin, but still praying for someone close to Russellville; need a prepper close by for support when times get bad.
If you're between Glasgow and Scottsville, maybe your family, BillM's family and mine could meet up??
No??
In Bowling Green some time??
We're old folks..seniors.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

HI JayJay, were about halfway between Glasgow and Scottsville, yeah guess I'm old now to just hit 60, would be great to meet and talk to like minded people.
Mike


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Sure*



talob said:


> HI JayJay, were about halfway between Glasgow and Scottsville, yeah guess I'm old now to just hit 60, would be great to meet and talk to like minded people.
> Mike


Sure , I'd love to meet you guys sometime . I live in Smiths Grove, Ky .

That is about half way between you and Jay Jay.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> Sure , I'd love to meet you guys sometime . I live in Smiths Grove, Ky .
> 
> That is about half way between you and Jay Jay.


I read your post and keep thinking, it would be nice for a meet; seems we three are the only ones on here close in ky.
I checked the location for we three..we make a neat little triangle. So BG would be a great meet up.
dh and I are 64, and almost 62.
We're going to Aldis for one more run on corn and stuff this week end.
I'm fearful --the drought isn't looking good for all us.
Lord help those not preparing.
It's your call---we can get there any time. I'm not worried about opsec.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'll PM you*



JayJay said:


> I read your post and keep thinking, it would be nice for a meet; seems we three are the only ones on here close in ky.
> I checked the location for we three..we make a neat little triangle. So BG would be a great meet up.
> dh and I are 64, and almost 62.
> We're going to Aldis for one more run on corn and stuff this week end.
> ...


I'll P M you my phone number !


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

BillM said:


> I'll P M you my phone number !


I'd PM you my number to if I could find the PM button here!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I private messaged you both.
On the left, at name or signature, click.
A drop down will say ..send a private message to..


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want to make a visit over to Kentucky preppers network, you will find that there is an active group in the Bowling Green area, as well as several other areas of the state.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lghb518 said:


> If you want to make a visit over to Kentucky preppers network, you will find that there is an active group in the Bowling Green area, as well as several other areas of the state.


Been there, tried to connect..it's a dead zone.


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, JayJay.


----------



## SirRobert (May 9, 2012)

SirRobert said:


> HELLO KY!!!
> I'm living life on a small farm in Monticello Ky


 FIRE STARTER; 
I HAVE DRYER LINT IN MY BOB ITS ONE OF THE BEST STARTERS I HAVE EVER USED
ANYONE ELSE USE DRYER LINT AS A FIRE STARTER?:surrender:


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure do...nice blue color from drying jeans.:melikey:


----------



## kayakprep (Jun 23, 2012)

Northeastern ky here in the tristate area.


----------



## jeanco (Jul 29, 2012)

Here in Louisville! Hello everybody!!


----------



## jeanco (Jul 29, 2012)

hello everybody, here in Louisville!!


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello. I'm in Louisville as well.


----------



## medic265 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello from Knox County....

Anybody close?


----------



## TEXASREBEL (Jun 1, 2011)

Bath County and looking for some Like-Minded individuals


----------



## cthoma70 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mt Sterling KY here


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

cthoma70 said:


> Mt Sterling KY here


A welcome from the Austin area, where is Mt Sterling.


----------



## cthoma70 (Oct 8, 2012)

East of Lexington, and thank you


----------



## bgblok68 (Oct 2, 2012)

On top of Colesburg.


----------



## TEXASREBEL (Jun 1, 2011)

I see that there is a few people here from KY.
Now we need to see about getting a Meet and Greet.
I live in Bath County and would like to meet a few folks from the area and set up some type of plan for when S.H.T.F. where we would be able to come together as a group.
Let me know your thoughts on this.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Nobody near me . I'm in a little teeny town in Floyd County but originally from Pike. Just started prepping with my extended family as a group.


----------



## james36 (Dec 3, 2012)

lexsurivor said:


> I know we have a few Kentucky people here. Post if your in Ky.


Im in lewis co. Just starting to get prepared for the worst would like any advice


----------



## sheann283 (Dec 10, 2012)

From Laurel Co.
We have been working at this since March 2012, so we are newbies.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Guess I'd have to get the map out to see where Bath, Floye, Lewis and Laurel countys are as I'm originaly from MI now in Barren county, welcome lots to learn here.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Glasgow is 4 hours due west of me, Owingsville is 2 hours north, London is 2 hours sw, and Vanceburg is 2 hour nw.


----------



## WoodRose (Dec 13, 2012)

Currently in SE TN, but have a nice stretch above Lexington.


----------



## Ginger (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey there! I'm from Pulaski!


----------



## bridgetscouting (Jun 8, 2012)

I just wanted to give a "heads up" to anyone near Bowling Green, KY. I recently heard from a friend of mine that Walkers Guns-n-More in Bowling is now carrying the #10 Mountain House food. I did call to confirm and the salesman told me that they had 3 can left but were expecting a new shipment in by Monday at the latest. I hate to admit this but I got so excited that they actually carried the #10 cans that I forgot to ask the pricing.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I posted some properties for sale for those interested.


----------



## W4OPS (Oct 5, 2012)

So if I were to look at land in KY, what counties should I look at?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Depends on what your looking for. The western part of the state has a lot of river traffic, the central has big cities and the eastern is the mountain area with lots of hunting. 

Decide what you want and let someone in that area know; we'll help ya find what your looking for.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Central part of the state has a couple nice lakes and is mostly rolling hills not much mountains.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

South central KY is beautiful. Rockcastle county is very pretty in the fall. If your looking do seclusion, parts of Floyd, Letcher and Harlan counties are pretty sparse in population as is Knott county.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> South central KY is beautiful. Rockcastle county is very pretty in the fall. If your looking do seclusion, parts of Floyd, Letcher and Harlan counties are pretty sparse in population as is Knott county.


OOOh, OOh, ooh,,,as in 'Justified' Harlan County???


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Cldnt tell ya; I don't watch shows depicting KY. I have a temper when it comes to them getting things wrong. I watched the Hatfield McCoy miniseries and am still pissed about how they portrayed my family (McCoys). Our mean streak is in our blood but its bc we're Irish, not a generic defect like they made it seem.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*What ? ?*



dixiemama said:


> Cldnt tell ya; I don't watch shows depicting KY. I have a temper when it comes to them getting things wrong. I watched the Hatfield McCoy miniseries and am still pissed about how they portrayed my family (McCoys). Our mean streak is in our blood but its bc we're Irish, not a generic defect like they made it seem.


What ? ?

No big headed kid picking a Banjo or the front porch ?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

As a genealogist with almost 15 years experience, I can tell you that out of all the genes in MY blood, I have 3 mutations, (1) don't process folic acid like I should (2) breast cancer gene (3) rheumatoid arthritis. We do NOT have any 'congenital anomalies' in any family line. 

I know comments are meant in jest, and I am not naive enough to think that no one thinks we're inbred hicks (cuz we are, most family trees don't branch much), but these are my people, they are my kin, and to have their memory disrespected is sometimes more than I can handle without getting very defensive.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*We represent*



dixiemama said:


> As a genealogist with almost 15 years experience, I can tell you that out of all the genes in MY blood, I have 3 mutations, (1) don't process folic acid like I should (2) breast cancer gene (3) rheumatoid arthritis. We do NOT have any 'congenital anomalies' in any family line.
> 
> I know comments are meant in jest, and I am not naive enough to think that no one thinks we're inbred hicks (cuz we are, most family trees don't branch much), but these are my people, they are my kin, and to have their memory disrespected is sometimes more than I can handle without getting very defensive.


We represent the final product of hundreds of thousands of years of natural selection.

That right there is an acomplishment ! :flower:


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey from Butler Co/Morgantown Ky


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

gabbyj310 said:


> Hey from Butler Co/Morgantown Ky


Hey back from Barren Co, you get to the expo?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Made it to the Expo.Was nice but I've been to bigger ones(different stuff scba diving and it was HUGE)I think the vendors need to "think" what will bring more people in...Prepper T shirts would have been nice...Sale packages on Expo days(real sales not jacked up prices then drop a few dollars)These speicals spark intrest quick.Need more stuff,not a huge selection.But all in all not bad at all.


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm in northern Ky, Wilder.


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

Boone county here


----------



## Digger (Jan 17, 2011)

I live across the river from RebStew and lghb515. about 5 miles east of the building with the big Tiarra. However I work in Upper Latonia lol. 

If you guys ever get a meet up going, I would like to have the oppurtunity to get an invite. The closest meet ups to me seem to be Dayton Ohio and Columbus. Which right now are hard since I work every other weekend. 

Just an FYI, Cabin Run Creek campground is having a Swap Meet I believe the last weekend of the month (September). They are just before Maysville on the AA in Bracken county. only met the owners twice. Once checking the new campground out and the second time when my familiy and inlaws stayed for a weekend. NICE people.


----------



## shootermick (Jun 14, 2013)

i am in ne ohio now but lived in williamsburg and worked in corbin a few years back i have kin down there off of 92 east family is originally from lee county virginia


----------



## nesada (Aug 9, 2014)

Currently in Owensboro. Looking for others to talk or meet.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Used to work at the old Excetive Inn(on the river before they tore it down) lived in McClean Co(Sacramento)for a bunch of years.Gone a lot, but when I get back there are a bunch of nice people from Ky and a meet up would be fun!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I am from Texas and do not want to meet anyone 

all of you are beautiful just the way and where you are


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Foothills 50 miles east of Lexington; retired, tend to my Dad (tactfully) as needed, into my wife, kids, grandkids, gardening, in awe at God's creation in general.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

nesada said:


> Currently in Owensboro. Looking for others to talk or meet.


I can't find anyone in Southern Ky; you are all in the north!!!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Jayjay I drive thru Rusellville at least 2 times a week when I'm home!.My daughter lives in Clarksville Tn,and my place is in Morgantown.We will have to meet up(when I get back) and have coffee or lunch.I'm sitting at the union hall waiting on a job in Ft Lauderdale Fl right now.Guess it will be at least 60 days before I get back(maybe longer)!Gabby


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am from S.C., BUT my mother is from Kentucky!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

gabbyj310 said:


> Jayjay I drive thru Rusellville at least 2 times a week when I'm home!.My daughter lives in Clarksville Tn,and my place is in Morgantown.We will have to meet up(when I get back) and have coffee or lunch.I'm sitting at the union hall waiting on a job in Ft Lauderdale Fl right now.Guess it will be at least 60 days before I get back(maybe longer)!Gabby


I look forward to it--right now, I am searching for a small house in the country with 1 or 2 acres.
I don't know if I can purchase with the little down payment I have--or even if a bank will speak to me. But I'm damned gonna try.
We have got to downsize--and if not now, definitely in 6 months.
Will try to buy, move, and then try to sell our house.
I'm tired of cleaning bathrooms.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I got my place (3 acres a garage and a very very very old trailer)for 21.000.00 only 1,000 down.LOVE LOVE LOVE my place.Only 2 small bathrooms(haha)


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Its been a long time since we did breakfest, be nice to get a bunch of us together and do that when you get back Gabby.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

JayJay I'm probably south of you were only about sixteen miles from the TN border.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

talob,sounds good to me !!! We've sure enjoyed our breakfasts with you all.Let's see if we can get jayjay and some others to join us!!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

gabbyj310 said:


> talob,sounds good to me !!! We've sure enjoyed our breakfasts with you all.Let's see if we can get jayjay and some others to join us!!!!


So, do it--get it started. Talob and another Ky. prepper tried to get together, but Gene had surgery--carotid endarterectomy. 
And since then, inoperable aneurysm in the neck, AND seizures.
I guess you all know he can't work now!!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

talob said:


> JayJay I'm probably south of you were only about sixteen miles from the TN border.


I forgot that --I'm about 19 miles from Adairville--I'm in Logan County.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Lived in Louisville for ten years, and Lexington for two years before that.

For what it's worth.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

notyermomma said:


> Lived in Louisville for ten years, and Lexington for two years before that.
> 
> For what it's worth.


I bet you wish you were still in Lexington to buy from Lexington Containers??
We've been there twice to get the 30 gallon drums.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

sharpshooterofky said:


> Hello KY forum members
> 
> from Madisonville


Hi, sharpshooter. I'm from that area grew up about 10 miles out on hwy 70 at Beulah before moving to Evansville.


----------



## kyprepper53 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi I live in Franklin Ky anybody out there.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

kyprepper53 said:


> Hi I live in Franklin Ky anybody out there.


I have been searching for a like soul for years--I'm in Russellville, Gabby is in Morgantown, and Talob is near, but I don't know the exact location.
I visit Franklin's Lowes a lot, and did shop at IGA before one opened here.

Please get my email and I'd like yours. I PM'd you.
I am married for 40 years(to the same man). No children. No friends. No neighbors to speak of. 
I started storing food and supplies in 2008. We have lived here for 7 years.

There are 4 of us, and now you make 5. Talob, JayJay(me), gabby, you , and Bill.

Gabby and Talob are speaking of a meeting --you game??
I missed one we arranged; Gene had carotid surgery.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, hopefully we'll need a big table for that breakfest!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Earlier this summer my husband and I (with out youngest son) met up with a bunch of Ohioans and GypsySue and MMM when they came through on their trip. Honestly, it was the highlight of our summer, hands down. 

Y'all do need to meet. You'll have a great time.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

talob said:


> Hey, hopefully we'll need a big table for that breakfest!


That would be nice--get it going!!
We have a new prepper--Patrick in Franklin.


----------



## nesada (Aug 9, 2014)

How do you PM someone?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

nesada said:


> How do you PM someone?


Nesada, click the name on the post.
A drop down will appear and choose 'send a private message to ________'....


----------



## mariah2430 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Ky preppers. I'm Bowling Green


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Mariah 2430,'I'm in Saipan right now but should be home in Morgantown in a little over a month.Several of us can get together for breakfast when I get home!!
Gabby


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, definetly gonna need a bigger table!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Breakfast*

I am always up for Breakfast !
artydance:


----------



## mariah2430 (Sep 19, 2014)

Would be great to get together with a bunch of like minded people for once. I think all my friends think in crazy for prepping


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Join the crowd.Most of my friends and some family just think I'm qurickie.But my kids are right in line with me. thank goodness.Being near my grand-kids and of course their parents is the main reason ,I bought where I did.I have enough room for the immediate family to live off of the land when and if we have too.Also the location is ideal for a BOL and a cool home too.We have fun at our breakfast and the more the merrier. One thing you may want to look into is around us in Morgantown we have a settlement of Amish.They have a WEALTH of information and a few are willing to share.They also have "heirloom" seeds which is very nice to have if you can buy them at the county fair or vegetable stand.


----------



## mariah2430 (Sep 19, 2014)

I will have to check that out gabby. I used to buy chicken feed from the amish settlement near gold city. I currently live in a small apt and am thinking of a small indoor garden for the winter. Any ideas on what might would grow?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

For inside be sure you have a good window and /or a grow light.I use to grow African Violets and strangers would knock on my door and ask me how did I get them so nice,I would smile and say leave them alone.Now that I do prep but travel most of the year it's hard for me to take care of anything. I would suggest easy.... like you can grow potatoes in a metal trash can.I also google just about everything.But you can adapt the darndest things with a grow light. it's fun to start your seedlings early too.Start small,and think UP!!!!!!!.I had shelves and stuff stacked to the top of the house it looked like a jungle.Just remember to put a layer of heavy duty plastic down to catch the mess.Happy apt gardening!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

mariah2430 said:


> Would be great to get together with a bunch of like minded people for once. I think all my friends think in crazy for prepping


I'm in Russellville...:wave:


----------



## Bgout303 (Jan 28, 2015)

Harrison county. Any others out there


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome, Barren county here.


----------



## mariah2430 (Sep 19, 2014)

Warren county here


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

My mother is looking to buy land/a farm there in Kentucky and is sending my husband and I there to get a working farm up and running before she arrives. She's footing the bills so, why not. Anyway, was just wanting to say hi because we will start in the Lexington area this summer, renting and beginning to know the state. 

Oh, why KY? Because we have family in Oklahoma, Texas and Ohio and my mother wants to be between her sisters, both of which are 'preppers'.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Asiza, Kentucky is very nice country and the people are some of the nicest in the US I'm a transplant from MI myself love it here in the Glasgow area, Barren county has some of the highest rated schools in the state if you have kids in school. Should you get into this area in your travels PM me for directions to stop in and say hi.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

talob said:


> Hi Asiza, Kentucky is very nice country and the people are some of the nicest in the US I'm a transplant from MI myself love it here in the Glasgow area, Barren county has some of the highest rated schools in the state if you have kids in school. Should you get into this area in your travels PM me for directions to stop in and say hi.


Sounds good. I will definitely do that. The Glasgow area looks very pretty via google.

I have 2 kids that will still be school age by summer. One will be in high school and the other in elementary. Both are of high intelligence so, they get bored easily. I was worried about moving them about because the school system here has a special program for them. It was created to track my son's progress in 5th grade because he maxed out the testing computer's grade level results. It only scored up to 12th grade averages.  Alright - done bragging.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

mariah2430 said:


> Warren county here


Bowling Green??


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

How about Lyon County ....we have 1(one) grocery store.:2thumb:
1 bank, 1 hardware store.


But, lots of lake and river water.



Jim


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*KY Prepper*

Bill Here in Edmonson County


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

What is Madison County like?


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello from Rowan county!
NW Ohio transplant.


----------



## FederalFarmer (Feb 29, 2016)

Yup, West Ky here


----------



## kyrem (Aug 13, 2013)

Lexington area


----------



## lghb518 (Mar 8, 2011)

Northern Ky


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Butler Co.here(Morgantown area). Very rural but nice too!


----------



## guardsman79 (Feb 12, 2017)

Franklin County here


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Cave Country*

Mammoth Cave !


----------



## guardsman79 (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone interested in doing a "Kentucky Emergency Group" or in the words of bear independent a "Mutual Assistance Group". If you are PM me

Franklin County Here


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Right across the river in Indiana now. But grew up in Hopkins county in western Ky.


----------



## guardsman79 (Feb 12, 2017)

Franklin Co here, looking for like minded individuals. Can't do it all by yourself


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just moved from Morgantown,Ky to Maryville Tn due to health.Still have almost 3 acres in rural Butler co for sale.Has a 1/2 acre pond and older trailer thats been redone..


----------



## guardsman79 (Feb 12, 2017)

Trying to revive the idea of a Kentucky group especially in the midst of the historic flooding. I would hope this makes everyone rethink the idea of groups and support that you can't do everything by yourself


----------

